# Water storage container question...



## breakingcontact (Mar 25, 2013)

I really like the USGI tan water cans but couldn't find them.

I bought some cheap water storage containers that broke after a few months.

This type was junk. Reliance Desert Patrol









How are these for long term water storage? They seem to be much sturdier, yet not as good as the USGI jerry can type. Moeller brand made by Scepter.









Thanks!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Water is needed in such large quantities than storage IMO is a mute point, I expect frags from this, bring it on.

Get a GOOD quality water filer I suggest a BERKLEY

Pre filter your water in a bucket, pour it in a Berkley and drink up.

Berkley Water Filter - Gravity Filter for Emergency and Relief Work

Your welcome.


----------



## breakingcontact (Mar 25, 2013)

It is humbling the quantity of water just one person needs a day. Hiking in the back country, clean water takes on a truly meaningful value.

So, I know what you mean, but I would like to store a few days worth at least...so how about these jugs?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I understand, If it was me

Look locally or on Craig's list for "food grade" 5 gallon buckets.

You can usually get them for about $5 each with the lids which should be cheaper than the items you listed.

Fill those with water, the bonus is they have 3064 uses when they are empty.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Water is needed in such large quantities than storage IMO is a mute point


I live in a high dessert.... central Colorado. If I don't store it, I don't have it. The few water sources we have (ponds, streams, etc) will be like the watering holes of the Serengeti. I don't know if I want to face all of the crocodiles and lions right off the bat. I'd like to store enough so I can keep my head down and let the lions and crocs fight it out and thin out the numbers first.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Check a GI surplus store. They usually have them. Or you can order them off the net. I have loads of them and love them!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Be careful of import containers. As long as it's not a child's toy a lot of over sea manufacture are using plastic that is not FOOD grade. Go with Montana Rancher's idea. Beside you can stack them easily.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

IMHO, If you have a long treck to get water, stay away from the 5-Gallon wire grip. They break and they aren't very friendley on the hands!


----------



## breakingcontact (Mar 25, 2013)

As far as material...these are good. Are import, but made in Canada.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

A suggestion for short term is if you cook with boxed wines (not the usual crappy cooking wines) the thing that holds the wine is easy to wash out and store water. Now it is enough for 1 day per bag for a person. However as others have said you need a dependable source for long term storage in some volume. Now for that you also need a water filtration system and I prefer to use rain water collecting systems but these aren't easily moveable in a BUG setup hence the wine bags which are stronger than one would think.


----------



## millerfish (Mar 25, 2013)

Scepter is who makes the USGI MFC/MWC. I have both the military and the civilian versions. The military ones are a bit more heavy duty but the civilian ones are very good.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Interesting idea. I don't use very much wine to invest in boxed stuff, but the idea is transferable.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Interesting idea. I don't use very much wine to invest in boxed stuff, but the idea is transferable.


I use it for cooking (one of my hobbies) as I sure never acquired a taste for wine. But have bought about 15 boxed wines over the last 10 years and discovered it with the first one. They also are great to use as ice packs if you put them in a freezer for awhile. Also very light empty to transport and fold-able in most cases.


----------



## breakingcontact (Mar 25, 2013)

millerfish said:


> Scepter is who makes the USGI MFC/MWC. I have both the military and the civilian versions. The military ones are a bit more heavy duty but the civilian ones are very good.


Alright. That's what I was hoping to hear. Would like to get the GI ones still. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't storing my water in junk that was going to leak.


----------



## Waterboy (Mar 26, 2013)

*Water is life we need it 24 hrs a day forever*



breakingcontact said:


> I really like the USGI tan water cans but couldn't find them.
> 
> I bought some cheap water storage containers that broke after a few months.
> 
> ...


DrillCat.com the waterwell preppers store check it out u need a waterwell bottle water will go FAST then you die.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I use these Blitz 6.5 gallon water cans. They work great. Easy to transport, man portable, tuck into vehicles easily, can be stored empty until put into service, and useful if you go mobile.

I recommend you buy them, honestly. They are not the only source of water you should have for certain, but if you have to haul buggy, they do come in handy. And they're very affordable.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Being a child of my father (what ever my mom meant by that escapes me) I have been collecting useful things for years. I really like 5 gallon pails for storage of food and water. They nest inside each other and take up little space (6 nested takes up the space of 2 stacked), and they stack well. I also love love the RubberMaid type of nesting storage tubs. If it's not in a 5 gallon pail, it's in a RubberMaid. Again the nest empty, and with the lids, stack well. Once empty, you can catch or store water, use as a wash basin, and with a plunger it becomes a clothes washing basin. I find most of my 5 gallon pails at a bakery (they buy frosting in them). The go from 3-1/2 to 5 gallon in size. They 5 gallon ones seem to be getting more scarce over the last year, tho. My bakery charges $0.50 each with the lid, but be careful, the first one I bought, they just gave a bunch of lids and some didn't fit.


----------



## JayJay (May 7, 2013)

joec--you don't shop Lexington Containers for water drums?
I have (20) 30 gallon drums from there. I drove from Logan County twice to get them.
Wish I had 20 more but now our little truck(sold big truck) will not carry them and can't see the gas expense with more than 2 trips.

$100 for (10) 30 gallon drums is an awesome price.


----------

